# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب معَ؟

## سالم اليمان

تذكر كلمة (مع) في كلام العرب محركا عينها نحو جئت مع محمد, وقد تنوّن نحو جئنا معاً, فهل نعربها في المثال الأول ظرفاً, أم نعربها حرف جر؟
يقال: إن ابن هشام أجاز فيها الوجهين
فما رأيكم؟

----------


## الحازمي

هناك قول بحرفية الساكنة، وتكون حينئذ من حروف الجر وضُعّف.*
قال السيوطي: وزعم النحاس أنها -أي الساكنة- حرف جر وليس بصحيح.
*

----------


## الحازمي

وانظر المغني لابن هشام.
ورأي النحاس انتصر له الرضي في شرح الكافية.

----------

